# Vector Beam M500 or Trakkabeam 500 Watt Short Arc



## Lips (Nov 28, 2009)

.




*Vector Beam M500 or Trakkabeam 500 Watt Short Arc*


Anybody ever seen or dealt with this light? 


It looks like a powerhouse!




http://www.trakkacorp.com/tc/pdf/M500Brochure2006.pdf





The most advanced searchlight
available for law enforcement,
search & rescue, firefighting
and military applications.


Trakkabeam® M500 is ideal for the military, law enforcement, and security industries. For maritime and severe duty, the M500Mcombines the superior performance of the standard M500 in a ruggedized platform with special coatings to improve long term survivability and reduce periodic maintenance.
Trakkabeam® searchlights deliver the benefits of the latest generation in searchlight technology: innovative, multi-mission capable, light-weight, compact and cost-effective.
SUPERIOR BEAM PROFILE
Trakkabeam’s unique optical design* utilizes a Xenon lamp half the size of traditional searchlights to deliver a more intense and consistent beam on the target – where you need it.
The precision design of the optical elements in relation to the arc source is responsible for the effective collimation and reduction of stray light. This eliminates the black hole seen at the center of vision of conventional searchlights and provides an even beam with energy at the edges to avoid lost targets.
UNIQUE INTERNAL FILTER WHEEL
Trakkabeam® includes the industry’s only integrated, multi-filter solution. Up to six different filters can be activated at the touch of a button via remote control conveniently located inside a vehicle, the bridge of a ship, or command /control center.
Filters can range from extremely covert IR to ultra-violet. Others can reduce the glare from fog or white sand, or can enhance natural color in the target field.
The internal design of the filter wheel* expands mission capabilities, reduces bulk and weight, and also reduces costly maintenance.
MORE EFFICIENT & COST EFFECTIVE
Trakkabeam® offers the highest MTBF (mean time between failures) in the industry. This, together with the standard two-year warranty, makes it the most cost-effective advanced searchlight package available.
* PATENT-PENDING
COMPACT & LIGHTWEIGHT
The Trakkabeam® M500 has been designed for the most demanding applications. Whether your needs are for land or sea, Trakkabeam’s advanced design delivers superior searchlight performance while reducing system weight and envelope size.
Trakkabeam® M500 searchlights offer a range of options to suit specific needs. These options include manual and electronic turrets, custom designed spectral filters, and more.

*PERFORMANCE SPECIFICATIONS*
Watts
500
Lumens total
10,000
Beam angle (focus)
2.9° - 9°
Peak Illuminance @ 1km
10 lux (.9 ft-cd)
Diameter at 3300 ft (1 km)
181 ft (55 m), 40% of peak illuminance
Recycle time
Not required
MECHANICAL SPECIFICATIONS
SEARCHLIGHT
Size
Diameter: 7.87 in. (200 mm)
Length: 21.0 in. (534 mm)
Weight
14.0 lbs. (6.35 kg)
GIMBAL / MOUNT
Optional configurations available (Optional mount shown)
Power Supply (Wiring Junction)
Size
3.93 x 9.06 x 13.78 in. (100 x 230 x 350 mm)
Weight
8 lbs. 13 oz. (4.0 kg)
Total system weight
24 lbs (16.0 kg)
ELECTRICAL SPECIFICATIONS
Power supply options:
Input voltage range (DC)
12V = 10.5 – 14.5 VDC
24V = 21.0 – 29 VDC
Input voltage range (AC)
100 - 250Volts (50 or 60 hz)
Input current (DC)
12V = 45 – 50 amps nominal
24V = 22 - 25 amps nominal
Input current (AC)
110V = 6 - 8 amps nominal
240V = 3 – 4 amps nominal
OPTIONS
Internal filter wheel with up to 6 filters
Manual or electronic turret
Storage and Carrying case


















































*M800 Specs*


PERFORMANCE SPECIFICATIONS
Watts
800
Lumens total
22,500
Beam angle (focus)
2.9° - 9°
Peak Illuminance @ 1km
21 lux (2.0 ft-cd)
Diameter at 3300 ft (1 km)
181 ft (55 m), 40% of peak illuminance
Recycle time
Not required
MECHANICAL SPECIFICATIONS
SEARCHLIGHT
Size
Diameter: 7.87 in. (200 mm)
Length: 21.0 in. (534 mm)
Weight
14.0 lbs. (6.35 kg)
GIMBAL / MOUNT
Optional configurations available (Optional mount shown)
Power Supply (Wiring Junction)
Size
3.93 x 9.06 x 13.78 in. (100 x 230 x 350 mm)
Weight
8 lbs. 13 oz. (4.0 kg)
Total system weight
24 lbs (16.0 kg)
ELECTRICAL SPECIFICATIONS
Power supply options:
Input voltage range (DC)
24V = 21.0 – 29 VDC
Input voltage range (AC)
100 – 250 Volts (50 or 60 hz)
Input current (DC)
24V = 38 - 42 amps nominal
Input current (AC)
110V = 8 – 12 amps nominal
240V = 4 – 6 amps nominal
OPTIONS
Internal filter wheel with up to 6 filters
Manual or electronic turret
Storage and Carrying case



.


----------



## BVH (Nov 28, 2009)

Not heard of them before. Looks interesting though. Wonder how much $?


----------



## Lips (Nov 28, 2009)

Specs but no price listed so probably up there... I may call just to see 



14 lbs so it's fairly light. How much does your blackhawk 300 watt weigh?





I'm looking at a remote control light that uses both 150 watt and 500 watt short arc bulb (not at same time) It's fairly small but weighs in around 70 lbs... Around $24,000...


----------



## BVH (Nov 28, 2009)

Locators weigh 16 lb IIRC.

WOW! on the 150 and 500 Watt light. That's a ton of money, though!

Links?

I sent Trakka an email asking price of M500 and M800 with spare bulb


----------



## Patriot (Nov 28, 2009)

Certainly one of the brightest short arc lights we've seen. Looks very rugged with that thick, beefy housing. I wouldn't be surprised if this was a $20K light.

Thanks for sharing it with up Lips.


----------



## BVH (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah, that's what I'm afraid of. I'm hoping that without the fancy gimbal mount, it might be reasonable.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 29, 2009)

Time to go buy a lotto ticket...

Looks like a projection lens system in there. I'm sure the optics in there help jack the price up a lot as well. I'm sure some of us around here would just love to get a hold of the ballast and bulb without the host and optics.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Nov 29, 2009)

Lips said:


> .



Either it's brighter then daylight or the pictures overexposed-but OMG!!!!


----------



## Lips (Nov 29, 2009)

BVH said:


> Locators weigh 16 lb IIRC.
> 
> WOW! on the 150 and 500 Watt light. That's a ton of money, though!
> 
> ...






Hopefully they will be in the mood!



Link to 150 watt / 500 watt Short Arc Remote Controll Searchlight:

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/250739




.


----------



## BVH (Nov 30, 2009)

Email back with price of about 18K for 500 and 19K for 800, not exact due to need to know mounting system. Too much for a toy for me!


----------



## XeRay (Nov 30, 2009)

BVH said:


> Email back with price of about 18K for 500 and 19K for 800, not exact due to need to know mounting system. Too much for a toy for me!


 
Also for 500 watts, only 10,000 lumens, thats only 20 lumens per watt. Should be able to produce that much light with MH HID with about 100 watts. Being short arc though the beam can be made tighter. More efficient short arc are double that output per watt. about 40 lumens per watt so that would be 20,000 not 10,000 lumens.


----------



## Patriot (Nov 30, 2009)

I notice that even the handheld, short-arc, benchmark, the Maxabeam is only about 20 lumens per watt as well. I can't imagine a 40 lumen per watt short-arc. That must really be impressive. I wonder who makes it?


----------



## XeRay (Nov 30, 2009)

Patriot said:


> I notice that even the handheld, short-arc, benchmark, the Maxabeam is only about 20 lumens per watt as well. I can't imagine a 40 lumen per watt short-arc. That must really be impressive. I wonder who makes it?


 
The Nightsun line for one, mostly used on Helicopters.


----------



## BVH (Nov 30, 2009)

I wonder where the VSS-1 and -3 fit into the Lumens-per-Watt range. My guess, being military they were at the top of the range. So maybe VSS-1 - 2.2KW = 88,000 and the -3 @ 1 KW = 40,000.

So the NiteSun is producing somewhere around 64,000 Lumens.


----------



## BVH (Nov 30, 2009)

Try as I might, I cannot find the archived GE catalog that actually listed the GE Marc 300 EZS - the 300 Watt, 37.5 Volt, 3500K color temp lamp I use in the Locator. The only one I can find now that lists the EZM (300 Watt) and EZT (350 Watt) along with many other bulbs, just happens to omit the Lumens spec for both of them but bulbs above and below have the spec. I can't figure out why the spec is so elusive? At one time, I found a post from an individual on a "old projectors" forum thread that quoted only 3,300 Lumens. Not sure about that figure but I remember being VERY surprised at how low it was. This is a short arc bulb from what I remember but it does not start up instantly like all the other short arcs I'm familiar with. It takes a good 12 - 18 seconds.

If I use the 20 LPW that Dan indicated, then my light is producing about 6,960 Watts (348 Watts is what it's doing at the bulb). However when I light up a tree at about 250' distance, it totally stomps my 80 Watt BarnBurner, my 80 Watt Costco, my twin Vector @ 160 Watts, all of which are probably doing 8,500 Lumens (17,000 for the Vector). The numbers just don't make any sense as compared to what I am actually seeing. And the Locator beam and spot are not really "that much" smaller on the tree than the other lights. Actually, the Costco spot is smaller.

If I use the 40 LPW figure, then it's producing about 14,000 Lumens. But even at that, the light I see looks like it's from a source more than double that figure.

Oh well, it's a mystery to me. Maybe it's not a short arc and therefore, the output may be more along the lines of 90 LPW.


----------



## XeRay (Nov 30, 2009)

BVH said:


> I wonder where the VSS-1 and -3 fit into the Lumens-per-Watt range. My guess, being military they were at the top of the range. So maybe VSS-1 - 2.2KW = 88,000 and the -3 @ 1 KW = 40,000.
> 
> So the NiteSun is producing somewhere around 64,000 Lumens.


 
I do know their 500 watt unit is in that 40 lm/w range. I cannot speak for their other higher wattage units.


----------



## Lips (Dec 1, 2009)

The reflector on the Nightsun looks to be twice as large as the Vector and the 16000 watt SA bulb efficiency (vs 500 watt) may be getting the lumen per watt numbers higher... Imagine the Vector is allot cheaper too than the Nightsun... The Maxabeam is 75 watt @ around 1500 lumens so around 20 l/w as Patriot mentioned. The vector looks to be used as a handheld in some pics so it's probably not up there with the helicopter spots. It would be great to see the Vector up against the CSWL instead of the nighthunter although the Vector is around 3 or 4 times the money...





Specs for the Nightsun









*SX-16 Nightsun® *
Illumination Characteristics 
Lamp Type: 1600 Watt Short Arc Xenon 
Peak Beam Intensity: 30-40 Million candlepower 
Beam Width: 4° to 20° (remote control focus) 
Application Information 
Typical Range: 1 km (3200 ft) 
Useful Range for Target ID: 1 Mile 
Peak Illuminance at 1km: 32 Lux (2.9 ft-cd) 
Diameter at 10% of Peak Illuminance: 70m (230 ft at 1km) 
Electrical System 
Input Voltage: 28 Volts DC Nominal 
Input Current: 55-67 Amperes 
Start Time: 3-5 Seconds 
Recycle Time: None Required 
Searchlight power requirements are compatible with standard aircraft type DC generators. Accessory power convertors are available from other primary power sources from 117-480 VAC, 50-400Hz.
Searchlight may be operated from batteries or ground power unit. 
Mechanical Configuration - Searchlight 
Dimensions: Cylindrical 280mm (11 in) O.D. x 460mm (18 in) Long 
Weight: 11.4 kg (25 lbs.) 
Cooling Provisions: Internal cooling fan with filtered air intake 
Lamp: Max. life expectancy 1000 hrs or 2 years operation 
Mechanical Configuration - Junction Box 
Dimensions: 267mm x 159mm x 140mm
(10.5"L x 6.25"W x 5.5"H) 
Weight: 3.2kg (7 lbs.) 
Mechanical Configuration - Gimbal (Standard or High Air Speed) 
Type: Two-Axis Remote Electrical Control 
Weight: 4.1kg (9 lbs.) or 6.8kg (15 lbs.) 
Slew Rate: 9° per second standard, others available 
Mechanical Configuration - Control Box 
Dimensions: 127mm x 57mm x 44mm
(5"L x 2.25"W x 1.75"H) 
Weight: 6 Ounces 
Total System Weight 
Typical with installation, hardware, cable assemblies, 25-30kg (55-64 lbs).


----------



## Lips (Dec 1, 2009)

The Vector M800 is listed at 22,500 lumens which raised the Lumen per Watt efficiency to 28 L/W. More powerful bulb = more efficiency ?





Vector M800 Specs




PERFORMANCE SPECIFICATIONS
Watts
800
Lumens total
22,500
Beam angle (focus)
2.9° - 9°
Peak Illuminance @ 1km
21 lux (2.0 ft-cd)
Diameter at 3300 ft (1 km)
181 ft (55 m), 40% of peak illuminance
Recycle time
Not required
MECHANICAL SPECIFICATIONS
SEARCHLIGHT
Size
Diameter: 7.87 in. (200 mm)
Length: 21.0 in. (534 mm)
Weight
14.0 lbs. (6.35 kg)
GIMBAL / MOUNT
Optional configurations available (Optional mount shown)
Power Supply (Wiring Junction)
Size
3.93 x 9.06 x 13.78 in. (100 x 230 x 350 mm)
Weight
8 lbs. 13 oz. (4.0 kg)
Total system weight
24 lbs (16.0 kg)
ELECTRICAL SPECIFICATIONS
Power supply options:
Input voltage range (DC)
24V = 21.0 – 29 VDC
Input voltage range (AC)
100 – 250 Volts (50 or 60 hz)
Input current (DC)
24V = 38 - 42 amps nominal
Input current (AC)
110V = 8 – 12 amps nominal
240V = 4 – 6 amps nominal
OPTIONS
Internal filter wheel with up to 6 filters
Manual or electronic turret
Storage and Carrying case



.


----------



## toby_pra (Dec 2, 2009)

Thats a beast!


----------

